# Organizing Collections Folders Alphabetically?



## rogerVA (Dec 30, 2010)

I have several collection folders on my brand-new K3 and I wonder if I can somehow arrange those folders so they list alphabetically by name?  If there such an option, I haven't found it yet.  Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

rogerVA said:


> I wonder if I can somehow arrange those folders so they list alphabetically by name?


Nope. Unless you rename them.

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

What you can do is name your collections starting with a "special" character, such as a hyphen or asterisk, then sort your Home screen by title. The special characters will sort the collections to the start of the list. Note that at least with the K3, commas and periods are ignored in such sorting, so they won't work as the special character. I use hyphens myself, so my Home page might look something like this if sorted by title:

- Apps (
- Fantasy (16)
- Nonfiction (5)
- Reference (4)
- Samples (23)
- Science Fiction (19)
The Adventures of Sherlock Homes ... Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Against a Dark Background ... Iain M. Banks
[etc....]


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

I numbered my 10 Collections then sort by Title. With 10 of them, only the Collections show up on the first page.


----------



## rogerVA (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.  So far I am just making collections of writers.  But now as I sort my quick-growing library alphabetically by author, I see I might be wasting my time.  I'll definitely keep your tips in mind when I start adding more stuff.


----------

